# 1.8t Turbo Relocation



## ianshortie99 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 1.8t. Now how would i go about changing the exhaust manifold to make my turbo visible while the hood is open, in other words rising it up.


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_1_8T_Big_Turbo_Hardware_Kit-150-0.html


----------



## veedub_gti_mkii (Dec 1, 2007)

why?! visible turbos don't make your dick bigger, overly lifted trucks do duh...









bring on the hate,
hate hate hate hate hate lol


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

veedub_gti_mkii said:


> why?! visible turbos don't make your dick bigger, overly lifted trucks do duh...


 :thumbup:


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a reason VW spent a lot of money designing the 1.8t motor with the turbo located where it is. I would imagine it has to do with heat. Imagine how hot the hot side of that turbo gets. Yes there are kits that mont it were it is easier to be seen and I'm sure they work well but if you just want to bring it up where your friends can see it they will just laugh any way when they see how small it is.


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

raisin it upwards will give you to much heat problems (depending on the size of the turbo) 
clayton used to sell a manifold where the turbo is sitting above the gearbox just like skoda wrc cars have this will give you the advantage to have the turbo more space and right in the airstream during driving


----------



## Madeline87st (Oct 19, 2011)

bring on the hate,
hate hate hate hate hate lol


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

Skoda motorsport is running the turbo on the right side next to the cylinder head pure for getting the turbo in the open space so there will be more cooling,raisin the turbo upwards will like i told raisin the turbo upwards will give a lot of heat 
Most people who do that kind of thing is when they will run four wheel drive


----------



## salx (Sep 29, 2006)

Any pictures of it?


----------

